# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Embalse y presa del Castillo de las Guardas.

## frfmfrfm

A primero de Octubre estuve en la antigua minas del Castillo de las Guardas, en esta minas se construyo una presa.
Estas minas ya fueron explotadas por los romanos, se abandonaron y volviéndose ha reanuda varias veces. Gracias a las minas se construyó el ferrocarril en 1907, con una longitud de 15,5 km desde las minas de El Castillo hasta la Estación de El Ronquillo, donde enlazaba con el ferrocarril de Cala - Sevilla en el km. 39. La distancia de la mina hasta el embarcadero del Puerto de San Juan de Aznalfarache era de 72 km. También se construye la presa del embalse como reserva de agua para el uso de la mina.
Ya iré contado más cosas sobre este embalse que utilizábamos muchas persona para disfrute cuando todavía no se había puesto las playas y los viajes tan de moda.
Me parece que esta presa no esta catalogada, si es así que alguien que sepa lo ponga en su sitio.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Cuelgo una segunda parte.









Espero que guste, no solo de microorganismo vive el hombre.

Saludos cordiales a todos.

----------


## jlois

Si señor, por supuesto que a mi me gustan todas y cada una de esas imágenes . La tercera es muy evocadora por quien se acerca a la orilla...jejeje.
Curiosa presa y perfecta información sobre la misma, amigo frfmfrfm...Estaremos atentos a esas aportaciones en relación a este embalse.

----------


## sergi1907

Un gran reportaje frfmfrfm  :Smile: 

Un embalse más que conocemos, en un entorno precioso.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Muchas gracias por la fotos Frfmfrfm son preciosas, una pregunta ¿este embalse está dentro de "La Reserva" del Castillo de las Guardas, o es otro? gracias de antemano.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

En esta  antigua mina se ha creado una reserva natural de animales donde se puede visitar en tu propio vehículo donde se recrea distintos ecosistemas.
Se pueden ver toda clase de animales desde osos. dromedarios, cebras, elefantes,tigres etc...





Saludos cordiales desde Sevilla.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Fede este embalse ahora queda dentro de la reserva, cuando estaba la mina en desuso podías visitarlo bañarte pescar que había muy buenas carpas lo que quisieras, yo me quedaba hasta semanas en tienda de campañas con  los amigos y iban muchas familias que pasaban hasta los tres meses de verano, desde luego hace 30 años. Después me parece que el ayuntamiento del Castillo la Guardas hizo un convenio y yo que sé, al final tu sabes, nos quedamos sin poder disfrutarlo.
Ahora esta la reserva que la verdad es muy bonita y están invirtiendo mucho dinero pero claro hay que pagar.

Un saludo cordial.

----------


## perdiguera

Bonito reportaje frfmfrfm, de una presa que no conocíamos.
Gracias por mostrarla.
Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En esta  antigua mina se ha creado una reserva natural de animales donde *se puede visitar en tu propio vehículo donde se recrea distintos ecosistemas*.


Cierto, pero cuando se pasa por la zona donde están sueltas las avestruces, mejor subir las ventanillas, porque como las lleves bajadas y tengas pendientes o anillos de oro, las muy pillas te fríen a picotazos, les gusta todo lo que brille y me acuerdo que hubo gente que le dejaron las orejas y los dedos llenos de picotazos, jaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Por cierto, ese embalse no es donde está la isla en donde están los monos? Recuerdo que había una isla dentro de un lago en la que estaban los monos, y supongo que ese lago será el embalse.

----------


## frfmfrfm

F.Lazaro, cuando yo he estado los chimpancés están en un cerramiento donde no había ninguna isla.
El embalse es bastante grande y esta junto a los chiringuito de comida y embarcadero.



Con respecto a los avestruces mira la cara en la primera foto de animales que he puesto con solo verlo lo dice too.
Un saludo cordial.

----------


## embalses al 100%

La última que estuve por ahí fue hace algunos años, 2005 exactamente, visitando la reserva en coche. Ahora pondré algunas fotos. Algunas divertidas. Esta presa me parece que se construyó, para la mina, pero solo para almacenar agua y me parece que no tiene medios para desaguar, lo único que tiene son esas bombas colocadas en coronación.



Atraco de dromedarios a un coche:


Y miramos para alante y nos vienen un par de ellos, cerramos la ventanas y continuamos.


Por la reserva pasan algunos arroyos, algunos coloreados de rojo, por la presencia de hierro:




Cómo podeis ver en estas fotos hacía bastante frío, 5ºC exactamente, era Diciembre.






Y este no nos dejaba pasar...


Y este por poco y me saca un ojo...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y este por poco y me saca un ojo...


Ese lo que tenía ganas era de que le diera un rato la calefacción del coche, jajaja  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Espectacular imagen  :EEK!:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Ese lo que tenía ganas era de que le diera un rato la calefacción del coche, jajaja 
> 
> Espectacular imagen


Jajajajajaja, en realidad creo que iba a por unos bombones que tenía en el salpicadero, le daría el olor digo yo...
Creo que eran madre e hijo, dando un paseo matutino. Esta foto es para enmarcarla, vamos.

----------


## ben-amar

Son unas fotos preciosas, este aun no lo he visto yo, se parece al Selwo de Estepona, pero con su propio embalse.

----------


## frfmfrfm

No había visto las fotos de embalse al 100%, si las dejas se suben en el coche y las tienes que invitar a comer. :Smile: . Voy a colgar algar algunas más.








La verdad las cebras son burros con rayas. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> La verdad las cebras son burros con rayas..
> 
> Un saludo a todos.


Jajajajajajjaaja, anda que no  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas, voy ha colgar unas fotos del puente ferroviario por el cual pasaba el tren para transportar el mineral. 







Espero que guste.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Preciosas fotos y curioso lo de esas avestruces... Un animal al que le van mucho los "colorines"...jajaja
Un día con el traje del trabajo lleno de amarillos y luces reflectantes, me acerqué a una pareja y por poco me comen!!!!!!
Un saludo artista.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Esto es una liebre de la Patagonia, son bonitas pero a mí en particular me gustan más las de aquí.

----------


## glome_art

Buenas tardes
No encuentro cómo ver las imágenes de la presa del castillo de las guardas. Soy ilustradora y necesito imágenes de este embalse, sólo como referencia, ¿Como puedo verlas? gracias

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Buenas tardes
> No encuentro cómo ver las imágenes de la presa del castillo de las guardas. Soy ilustradora y necesito imágenes de este embalse, sólo como referencia, ¿Como puedo verlas? gracias


Todas las fotos de esta presa publicadas en este foro desaparecieron ya que estaban alojadas en el sitio de Imageshack, y desde que éste cambió sus políticas todas las fotos subidas a través de dicho servidor no se pueden ver en público salvo que se dispona de una cuenta de pago.

Un saludo.

----------


## milagro4

es viejo, pero donde esta ubicado?'

----------


## F. Lázaro

> es viejo, pero donde esta ubicado?'


Está ubicado en La Reserva del Castillo de las Guardas.

----------


## milagro4

eso es Sevilla si no me equivoco

----------


## milagro4

un poco lejos, trata de subir nuevamente las fotos porque no estan disponibles

----------

